# Drei Buchstaben in Bayern



## Heiko (10 Februar 2006)

Mella schrieb:
			
		

> Der mit die drei Buchstaben!!!


AOL?
CDU?
AOK?
PKK?


----------



## dotshead (10 Februar 2006)

Bayern also nicht CDU sondern CSU.


----------



## Heiko (10 Februar 2006)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Bayern also nicht CDU sondern CSU.


Die haben doch die eigene Identität komplett aufgegeben, oder nicht?


----------



## dotshead (10 Februar 2006)

Das wäre jetzt OffTopic.


----------



## Mella (11 Februar 2006)

Energieversorger!!!!!!!

AOL CSU AOK :lol: 

Seit wann produzieren die Strom bzw. liefern Gas


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Februar 2006)

Die Produktion von heisser Luft seitens der CSU könnte man als Energieerzeugung sehen. Die könnten das ja ins Energienetz einspeisen als alternative Energie...
Oh je, off topic...
wie krieg ich jetzt die Kurve???

Ach ja: Energieunternehmen an sich, ob Gazprom, E-On, Ruhrgas oder RWE - das sind ja ohnehin quasi Co-Regierungen, insofern passt das dann schon, die CSU zusammen mit RWE zu nennen...

Und der AD-Kanzler zeigt ja ebenso wie sein Ex-Wirtschaftsminister, wie das läuft. Erst beim Energieversorger, dann Wirtschaftsminister, dann wieder beim Energieversorger. Ist quasi egal... Da könnte man ja eigentlich den nächsten Bundeskanzler gleich aus den Vorstandsetagen von E-On auswürfeln. Wahlen werden da überflüssig.
Europa eine Energokratie?
oh, das war jetzt aber nicht die Kurve zurück 
[eher komplett ins OT, da simmer ja jetzt nun]

es gibt doch nur DIE drei Buchstaben in Bayern:
FCB
*wegduck*


----------



## Heiko (11 Februar 2006)

Mella schrieb:
			
		

> Energieversorger!!!!!!!
> 
> AOL CSU AOK :lol:
> 
> Seit wann produzieren die Strom bzw. liefern Gas


Die blubbern auch (nicht nur unter Wasser).
Zumindest heiße Luft (= warmes Gas) wird also produziert


----------



## BenTigger (11 Februar 2006)

Sage mal Heiko, du wohnst doch in Bayern... du müsstest das doch wissen...
muss ich dir als Fischkopp erzählen, das es nur die Buchstaben BMW sein können??

Vorne wird Elektrizität erzeugt und hinten kommt (Ab) Gas raus


----------



## Wembley (11 Februar 2006)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> das es nur die Buchstaben BMW sein können??



Sofern man sie auf Google findet.   

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Avor (11 Februar 2006)

Ben Tigger schrieb


> Vorne wird Elektrizität erzeugt und hinten kommt (Ab) Gas raus



@Ben,
auch in Bayern kommt hinten immer was anderes raus, im besten Falle heiße Luft, die stinkt. 

°schäm - schnell wegrenn°
 :evil:  :bigcry: 
Avor


----------

